# Boston Mountains NW Arkansas



## Ozarka

90 Acres, mol, 20 open 1,000 sq. ft. house. 5 miles of dirt road, 11 miles to gasoline and a tire store, 20 miles to court house in Huntsville. Fayetteville is 25 miles away and is a part of a metro area of 370,000+ people. The place is a bench and hillside with SSE exposure, 3 stocked ponds, 3 wells, spring water piped into the house. 65 x 130 garden, steel barn, 30' x 50', also smaller vernacular wood hay barn. Carport/greenhouse/garage unit. The house is 2 bedrooms, 1 bath, steel roof, built in '48, has 4 sugar maples that are 2 years older than the house, Awesome this week. Perfect house to live in while you build something bigger. The interior (of the parcel)has several wonderful house sites. The place is at 2,000 ft., that and the sandy loam soil make a place that you could feed half of Tulsa from. The gently sloping bench is about 300-400 feet wide and extends the length of a diagonal across a 160. The balance of the land lays in stairstep benches on down the hill. The property adjoins several large land holdings and is on the edge of many sections of wilderness with just a few houses. Every type of critter in the Ozarks is on this mountain, but black bears and big cats are very rarely seen. I spent the past weekend out there Bush hogging and saw a half dozen whitetails and a silver fox. Over 30 songbirds on our list. 
The place needs gutters and some tightening up here and there. I will install a buried electric service and spring/well water distribution and neaten up the garden before I let it go. Pix up soon. $ 200,000 Stephen 479-549-3299


----------



## Ozarka

I spent a few days out there this past week cleaning the remains of a 200 year old Red Oak up and into firewood. There were a mess of sumac "bushes" that needed clearing out , built a bonfire to burn up the small branches of the Oak. It looks so much better and I can drive my truck past the barn now and get into the adjacent field easier.

Gray foxes crossing the road and still a few straggling flocks of Geese winding their way to Yucatan.


----------



## dustyshoes

Did you get any pix yet?


----------



## Ozarka

bumpety bump


----------



## bluemoonluck

I'd love to see pictures!


----------



## dancingfatcat

What a tease, pic's please


----------



## TxCloverAngel

Pics please! 
My sister went to school in Siloam Springs.... Its beautiful country up there!


----------



## ChristyACB

I'd like some pictures too...or a link to a listing with pics somewhere if at all possible.


----------



## Ozarka

Here are a few photos, some a few weeks back, others from the Fall and early winter.


----------



## Ozarka

So far I have rescued the iris and jonquil beds so that the flowers can come up without fighting the hundreds of branches and limbs that fell. I have cut close to two ricks of stovewood on just two sides of the house, with another rick to be cut on the West side. Then there's the yard in general. I have so many locust trees of perfect fence post size laying over waiting on me and the chainsaw. The house only received minor damage, considering. More later.


----------



## Ozarka

Something to mention is the quality of the water; it tastes better than most people in the world have experienced. This mountain range is the birthplace of 5 rivers and as a neighbor said, he bought his place so that he could have some pure water to give his grandchildren. Where we live 2 counties away we have so much sulphur in the well water, it hits you when you start the shower or wash dishes. It makes anything silver tarnish almost immediately after polishing. The 625 gallon collection tank feeds a line to the house so there is always water pressure if the power lines are dead. The overflow of the spring goes down to a 6 foot stock tank which is situated to serve the corral adjacent to one of the barns. Good place to sit and contemplate the mysteries of life.
The spring dries up in Summer and we switch over to one of 3 wells. This is piped into the house as well so that there is no need to tap into the rural water system that passes by the house. There if you want it, but it's dependably ddirty, there have been a half dozen boil orders in the past 10 years and it is chlorinated, fluoridated and to me it's silly to move 25 miles from civilization and use the same crappy, marginal tap water that them city folks think so much of...


----------



## silverbackMP

If this is still around for sale in August when I get home (in between Korea and Iraq), I may drive down from N. Missouri and have a looksee.

Silver


----------



## Ozarka

bumppity


----------



## Ozarka

bump and scratch a few chiggers


----------



## keyhole

Do you have any type of coordinates so I can look at the location on a map?


----------



## Ozarka

Actually if I try to put in the current or previous mailing address on mapquest or g/e I cannot get anywhere near it. It is 5 miles E. of Durham, about 5 mi. S. of Wesley on the SE side of Pinnacle. If you want to know specific stuff about the place, ask me. No, there aren't any chicken houses within 5 miles. The taxes are about $ 175 a year. It comes with a free black feral cat.

The farm is in Madison County, just up the hill from Thompson Cut and a famous swimming hole called flat rock. It is NOT near Siloam, I am.
You can find The Madison County Record/Huntsville online and sample how hoppin' this place is not. It is pretty quiet 'round these parts.


----------



## ChristyACB

I'm actually pretty interested in seeing more of this place. Is there any casual history of this location to peruse? Previous usages?

I'm making a plan to visit my property in NC ARK later in the year. Any ideas on good times for guided tours? MOre pics...conditions. Things we should know. Work load to maintain...all that.


----------



## Ozarka

Christy, be glad to tell you those things and more, but you will need to email me with a conventional email addy; I tried to use the form on your blog and it would not accept my message for whatever reason. So use this: ironyatcenturyteldotnet and let's talk.

Your blog is beautiful, great photos, good commentary to a day in the life of...I have a mess of those tomatos that are green on top. red on the bottom, tasty, but strange construction. Yours are far prettier than my neighbors, bet you are beyond Miracle Gro...


----------



## Ozarka

You can also buy a topo, Durham Quadrangle and study that.


----------



## stormywood

I live around here, isn't $200 thousand high?


----------



## Ozarka

stormywood, compared to what? the same amenities close to Hindsville would be $ 20,000 per acre, the same amenities deep in from Red Star would be $ 1,800 per acre, look around and do the math. Replacement cost of the house would be over $ 45 per sq. ft., add the outbuildings, the spring adds value, less than an hour to much of metro NWA makes it accessable to a real job, what would you think it's worth?
and where is "around here"


----------



## Ozarka

stormywood said:


> I live around here, isn't $200 thousand high?


No, you don't live around here, Stormy. Not even close. You live just outside of Clarksville, way down in the Ark. River Valley in one of the least desirable areas of the foothills. My farm is at 2,000 ft., up in the Highlands, just outside of Fayetteville. Land is cheaper near Hagarville because most of lower Johnson county is just plain awful; Clarksville, in my experience, is ignorant, ******* and mean. You are at least 100 miles away from my neck of the woods. I guess my asking price seems high compared to the suburban Clarksville woods; no one in their right mind would chose to settle near you. I am an hour away from Eureka Springs and the Buffalo River in a pristine area of Madison County, you are only close to the nuclear reactor and Tyson's rendering plants at Clarksville and Scranton. You are also less than 7 miles from I-40 and the roar is always there in the background; I am 4 miles from a clear running river, filled with fish that you can actually eat and Ark. Hy. 16. But yes, y'all do have sweet peaches...

Thank you so much for your question, land is more expensive and desirable close to Fayetteville, because it's such a cool place to live and hang out. And it is an area that people are actually moving to, rather than away from...

Hence the difference in value.


----------



## wottahuzzee

Ozarka is right about Clarksville and Johnson County -- ignorant, *******, mean. The only thing s/he did not include is "and proud of it." 

And before anyone thinks I am bashing with no knowledge, I was born in Clarksville but raised elsewhere after about two years of age, had family there/still do, visited a lot, and did move back for a while. And I am quite familiar with Hagarville -- that was the view across the valley out of my grandma's kitchen window for most of her life. Several generations of my paternal side are buried at Annie's Chapel. 

There's good people there, but unfortunately the ignorant and mean are in the majority.


----------



## Big Dave

This place has been for sale a long time. Nice pictures. Too rich for my blood. Lots of yuppie folks around those parts. Lot of high dollar eveything in NW Ar. You can find mean and ignorant any where. I got a six inch scar form meeting my neighbor when I moved into the area I am Homesteading. Seems as with all the people moving here from other places they have brought the thinking of that area with them. A high price here is not high to them. Now can I afford to buy with no job market Hummmm
I would like more info but Last time I got no reply?


----------



## Ozarka

No yuppies around my place, just hillbillies, some nice, some barely hangin' on, just like everywhere else, you will find your neighbors about like what your other ones were. Folks up my way keep to them selves and don't come around much, unless you have some haying or bushhogging that you hire or go halves with. Property is higher in NWA because people want to move here. You sound like you are also down in the Ark. Valley and many people don't care for that country and we have an economy up here, this land is more expensive. I have searched my in basket and there has been no messages from you, how did you try to contact me?


----------



## Ozarka

My neighbor to the East has had a logging operation going for several months now so recently I took a walk to see how dilligent they were at following the fences. No problems in that area at all. I tend to stay out of my woods during the Summertime, too many ticks and chiggers that think I am there for them...I did see an 8 point buck and a 4 foot black snake, neither of which seemed interested in sharing a latte' and chatting about the cool weather or how many friends we have in common on facebook... This farm is a long time around; there are two lines, each a half mile long, the county road is an irregular bounday of about 4,500 feet. That makes for a perimeter of about 11,000 feet. Lots of fence to keep hunters out and critters in.

Significant in my walk was noting the several hundred fallen trees from the ice storm. This is the time & place to have a Wood-Mizer; you could build a 3,500 sq. ft. Timber framed or log home with the hardwood laying on the ground and not have to cut any standing timber. The challenge would be in getting it out. Since this place, like every other place in the Ozarks has seen logging every other Generation since the transcontinental railroad was built on crossties from this watershed, there are roads everywhere through the woods. A lot has gone on here before my time and many people have passed through this forest since 1838 or thereabouts. And that's just the White folks. I recall that these woods were occupied by the Osage...the Northern range of the Ozarks were prime sources for Bois D' Arc wood, the enriched uranium of the longbow era.


----------



## francismilker

I know I'm jumping in on this a little late but $200,000 does seem a little steep in these economic down times. Five years ago I think you could've gotten any Californian Yuppee that just sold a 500sq. ft. penthouse for a half million to jump on this deal with the idea of becoming a "rancher". 
But today, people (and banks for that matter) have gotten more practical about what they spend, borrow, and loan money on. If the folks in those parts are local, you might have a real hard time getting someone to appraise it for that if there hasn't been a lot of similiar valued sales happen in the last two years. You could've gotten one of those "rubber stamp" appraisors to give you any appraisal you wanted two years ago. His/Her first question would've been, "so how much do you need this place to appraise for?" These days, bank auditors are breathing fire down their necks for anything that looks remotely shady. 

The true practical value for a place is about what neighbors would give for it to extend their borders a little. I'm not saying it's not worth what you're asking. So please, don't take it that way. I'm simply saying you might have a hard time getting that for it.


----------



## Ozarka

In all due respect folks, hazarding a guess as to the value of a sight unseen piece of land is pretty silly, especially from hundreds of miles away or, even from 2 counties away. Location, amenities, suitability to the buyer's needs and those "comps" all need to be evaluated. As Angie sez: Due Dilligence is required. Saying that the true value of a property is how much the neighbors are willing to give for it is equally silly, what if they are all broke, subsistence level, late on their taxes welfare recipients who inherited a slice of grandpa's 160? That measure has no relevance upon the value of my incredibly beautiful old homestead. Please go pick your nose in some other thread.


----------



## francismilker

Ozarka said:


> In all due respect folks, hazarding a guess as to the value of a sight unseen piece of land is pretty silly, especially from hundreds of miles away or, even from 2 counties away. Location, amenities, suitability to the buyer's needs and those "comps" all need to be evaluated. As Angie sez: Due Dilligence is required. *Saying that the true value of a property is how much the neighbors are willing to give for it is equally silly, what if they are all broke, subsistence level, late on their taxes welfare recipients who inherited a slice of grandpa's 160?* That measure has no relevance upon the value of my incredibly beautiful old homestead. Please go pick your nose in some other thread.


My thoughts exactly! That's why I thought I'd jump in and mention that price is a little steep to live next door to a bunch of inbreds that only have three teeth. You know, the movie Deliverance was filmed somewhere up in that vacinity.


----------



## oldcj5guy

From what I kow of the area and have been seeing price wise it is in the zone. Problem is that most of the people that can get financed for it in this market are buying bigger deals in town. Have you thought about a lease purchase or a owner carry with a balloon in a few years? Might help get it off the market. It is definitely a pretty place in a beautiful part of the country.


----------



## txcajunla

Let me get this straight! 

A patchwork arkie home on 90 acres of fallen trees, that is 5 miles down a dirt road, and 25 miles away from a population center, is 'desirable'?

The Arkansas I know might price this 'find' at about half of what the current occupant thinks its worth. ....Personally, I just can't see the 'draw' in any of the dialogue. 

Good Luck!


----------



## AngieM2

txcajunla said:


> Let me get this straight!
> 
> A patchwork arkie home on 90 acres of fallen trees, that is 5 miles down a dirt road, and 25 miles away from a population center, is 'desirable'?
> 
> The Arkansas I know might price this 'find' at about half of what the current occupant thinks its worth. ....Personally, I just can't see the 'draw' in any of the dialogue.
> 
> Good Luck!


Then don't buy it. And no one knows what part of Arkansas that you know about, prices vary for locations - even in Arkansas.

Angie


----------



## SimplerTimez

A property is worth what someone will pay, and if Ozarka has the luxury of time on his side, then he may well have a meeting of minds with someone. I was just recently widowed, and if it was anywhere near my budget, I'd jump on the place. Just the spring water alone is one heck of an amenity, and those fallen trees will provide free heating for just the sweat equity. Ninety acres ensures a nice 'buffer' zone, and the maple trees and other ameneties speak to my heart. Yes it is a buyer's market; but if someone can wait until the right buyer comes along, they will get what they need (or want) from it. 

While it may be out of a lot of our price ranges, it is still a beautiful place, with 90 acres of land, near a major metropolitan center, but not too close to be uncomfortable. I hope that it sells to someone who will appreciate the beauty, the privacy and just happens to be more cash blessed than most of us  Good luck Ozarka!


----------



## JohnL751

I grew up around Wesley and I am pretty sure I know the area. I haven't lived there in thirty years but still have brothers and sisters around the area. If I had the money, I'd be there this afternoon to have a look.


----------



## Browncoat

To me, this would be a wonderful place. Ninety acres, a stream, lots of lumber potential, pretty much away from everyone else, and close to home. Too bad I'm not rich!


----------



## Wanderer0101

I've looked at property in the area quite a bit and this is not an unreasonable price.


----------



## txcajunla

AngieM2 said:


> Then don't buy it. And no one knows what part of Arkansas that you know about, prices vary for locations - even in Arkansas.
> 
> Angie


I just spent an hour looking over available listings in his area to see if I was terribly wrong. I found nicer places for less money, but judge for yourself:

http://www.huntsvillearrealty.com/

~


----------



## JKB07

I see this place has been on the market for close to a year. My guess would be it is either undesirable or over priced. 

Do not jump on me like you have others. Just a simple observation I have made. 

Good luck!

Justin


----------



## txcajunla

I think I found the property on Google Earth. The location and altitude fit Ozark's description. The house with the pond is back seems to fit his photo.

Coordinates: 35 degrees 55 minutes 49.52 seconds North
93 degrees 52 minutes 38.34 seconds West


----------



## txcajunla

If someone will confirm these coordinates as the actual site, I will do the soils exploration to see if it is of homesteading quality. ....I like part of what I see here, as the site I found on Google appears to be something of a high mountain hollow. ....Something that is rather hard to find, with the micro climate possibilities and all!


----------



## working-mom

Coming from high mountain desert area with little water that can be used let alone drink, prices of places around here that are prohibitive to not quite middle class normal hardworking people.
This place sounds beautiful... I will be watching this thread. I want to say so much more but I think I will put my irritation to better use... am going to go make some jelly!!
Ozarka- I so very much wish I had more experience in my area of work. I am just starting as a nurse and have too many bills to even consifer your place but from the pictures and the description of the area it sounds purfect for me and my son. I wish you all the best. Someone will come along that can see past what the others refuse to see and it will be gone...
Anyway lots of luck!!
Connie
:cowboy:


----------



## Ozarka

In the interest of getting the land into someone's hands who will actually be a steward and not strip the timber and defoliate the hillside and bulldoze the sacred spots, I put the land on Homesteading Today. You can't find much sandy loam soil at 2,000 feet with SSE exposure with 3 wells & 3 ponds anywhere in the Ozarks, so I valued it accordingly. Time and lack of resources take its toll of any farm, mine is no exception. Extenuating personal circumstances have forced me to list the place with a local realtor because we have to move on with our lives. After 17 years it is painfully obvious that this dream is not going to happen.

The farm is listed at $ 169,770. and can be purchased by contacting Marylin Shoffit, Crye-Leike Realtors, Fayetteville. [email protected] (479) 695-1695

In the past I have made some sarcastic comments about a few parcels of land so some of the clap trap that has been posted on my thread is just desserts, I suppose, but if you have never been on a piece of land, don't criticize it. One yuppie scum party that was briefly interested in the farm but didn't have the time to look it over, feller said that he could tell more from Google Earth than by actually walking the land...getting a chance at a few seed ticks or chiggers. Where do these people come from? Outer Space? Good luck to all you armchair experts, please stay where you are, eat more twinkies and watch lots of tv, please. And whatever you do, don't listen to _Stairway to Heaven_ backwards with headphones, stick to "reality TV" 

And a deep thanks to those folks who have said the many kind things about my neck of the woods, your comments in my defense have meant a lot.


----------



## oakwoods201

Actually, francismilker, most of Deliverence was filmed in the Chattanooga area of TN. Ozarka, imho, you're place is much too beautiful to go for so little. I hope that whomever buys it will appreciate what a great steal they are getting.


----------



## arkansastwist

do you have a MLS number?


----------



## arkansastwist

I found it  absolutly beautiful land, with a little work the house would perk right up... to bad i've already established a farm here! for that price its a steal i sure hope you sell it soon. 
MLS number is 586751 for any one who would like to view the extra pics of the home place


----------



## GoldenCityMuse

Nice property, but I'm not an ozarks person.


----------



## oz in SC V2.0

I think it looks like a very nice property...and to ME,well worth the asking price.

Although the pics of the snow and ice are a little off putting but we live in the humid south...

Good luck.


----------



## Guest

Land values in NW Ark have skyrocketed in the last 10 yrs. I wish I had bought some real estate in that area about a decade ago. 
I looked around there but couldn't find anything in my price range in the last year, so had to settle for some land in southern Arkansas.


----------

